# Yellowstone River Closure at Livingstone



## Mike Lesnik (Nov 27, 2007)

A new bridge is being built across the Yellowstone River at the northeast (downstream) edge of Livingston, Montana. At present there is a river use closure from Mayors Landing Fishing Access Site (FAS) 3/4 of a mile upstream of the bridge site to the US 89 FAS about seven miles down stream.

The current closure ends 12 April 2013, but information from FWP & MTDOT at a public meeting last night indicates that it will likely be extended until precast beams are laid, the deck poured and work bridge removed - maybe some time in June or July.

FWP Yellowstone River closure - Google Search

Lots of other good Class II reaches available in Park County, but if anyone has a long trip planned a lengthy portage will have to be arranged.

Mike Lesnik
Touring Kayaker
Livingston


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up, Mike.
Are you coming to the Epic race again in August?

Shawn Baker
Kalispell


----------

